# TM Vaccine status?



## JustTapSkip (Nov 24, 2021)

Now it’s available (but not required) to upload your vaccine status on workday, do you think target will eventually mandate its employees to get the vaccine?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 24, 2021)

TMnoob said:


> Now it’s available (but not required) to upload your vaccine status on workday, do you think target will eventually mandate its employees to get the vaccine?


Ours is required to submit by next month.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 24, 2021)

https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/the-vaccine-and-mask-thread.27152/


----------



## commiecorvus (Nov 24, 2021)

Since @Hardlinesmaster has pointed you to the thread to discuss this topic, I'm going to lock this one down.


----------

